# Marimo balls and cycling



## Jaae (Jan 30, 2013)

I know that using gravel or filter media can really speed up cycling a new tank. Would using a marimo moss ball do the same thing if it has been in a mature tank?


----------



## ionix (Oct 11, 2012)

Yes, by 0.001% . It won't take long, and if you're really anxious, you can go get one fish. JUST ONE. I will slap you otherwise. 

People may not like my advice here, but freshwater is really nice like that. I find the bacterial colonies are quick to establish. And it's cheap to switch about the water if you're using tap plus dechlorinator (assuming your tap water is permissible). 

If you look around, many people accidentally throw their tanks into mini-cycles. And if you're tank is less than 75% of your stock capacity within the tank, you most likely will come out unscathed.


----------

